# Lens Recommendations



## zhaoqingMal (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking at purchasing my first L lens to go with my original 7D. First, let me make clear that I'm not interested in EF-S lenses. An upgrade to FF in the future is very possible, and where I'm located now, selling lenses is not an option. I'm also looking at a prime, although a zoom is a possibility, depending on price.

My current lens is a 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS, which I think is okay for a walkaround, but I need something faster to deal with indoors shooting (high ISO on the 7D is not brilliant). I've been looking at my stats in Lightroom, and the majority of my shots are at around 50mm and at 135mm, which leads me to looking at the 50L and the 135L.

I'm based in China, where the prices are a little different from the US and Europe, but I can only stretch to the price of a 50L at the most (9,500RMB - which works out at around 950GBP). The Sigma Art 50 and Tamrom 24-70 f/2.8 are also possibilities, but I'd prefer to keep to Canon lenses.

I shoot portraits almost exclusively, so I'm not bothered about something really wide.

Any suggestions? What do you guys think?


----------



## Ruined (Mar 6, 2015)

I think the 50L 1.2 is your best choice for your 7D, especially since you like portraits. It will give you a ~80mm FOV (about as long as you want to go indoors to be safe w/ a prime) and is the 2nd best Canon portrait lens imo right behind the 85L II.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 6, 2015)

zhaoqingMal said:


> Any suggestions? What do you guys think?



I suggest while the 50L sounds great on paper, do some research or try it before buying. It has focus shift if you don't shoot wide open and isn't as sharp as you might imagine wide open on crop. Plus the depth of field is ridiculously thin, so you really have to like the "only the tip of the nose in focus" portrait style. 

There's a reason people are wishing for a 50mm L upgrade and are buying the Sigma ART lens, though certainly there are good arguments in favor of staying with Canon.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=403&Camera=736&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=941&CameraComp=736&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## Ryan85 (Mar 6, 2015)

If you're primairly shooting portriata like you say I'd strongly recommend getting a 70-200 2.8. If the canon version is out of your price range the Tamron version in my opinion is 95% as good.


----------



## gqllc007 (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have the distance the 70-200 2.8IS MkII is an extremely versatile lens...if you need more wide angle then the 24-70 2.8MkII is also fantastic and very versatile. Since you have a crop the 24-70 would be perfect


----------



## chas1113 (Mar 7, 2015)

It's been said a gazillion times and I'll say it again — EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS — regardless of whether you migrate to full frame or not. Wider than your current zoom, suitable for 2.8 portraits and just an all-around versatile, high value for crop cameras. You can always sell it if you go all full frame.

— chas


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 7, 2015)

In the past, I've had 28-135mm on APS-C with very poor results. The zoom lenses that will have great results for portraits in APS-C will be 24-70 F2.8 ii and also 70-200 F2.8 ii.

I do not like the Canon 50L in APS-C, but Sigma 50mm Art, has much better contrast and sharpness when wide open.

Canon 135L is a great choice for portraits and sports in low light.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 7, 2015)

Based on what you're shooting I think you've got it down: the 50L (or the sigma 50A) would be great for low light portraits. I have/had the 50 1.8 on crop camera and loved it! I would suggest though, that if you're planning on going full frame soon, that you look harder at the 135L or the 70-200 2.8, as the 50 will be a little short for headshots.


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

As mentioned, I simply do not have the budget for the Canon 70-200 and the 24-70 2.8's. As for the EF-S lenses, where I'm based at the moment, there is no possibility of selling it, so it's not a consideration. I don't know how long I'll be here, so I don't want to put money into something that I might not get use out of. In addition, I have the 17-55 on my EOS M, and I'm not that thrilled with the zoom range, as I'm really not interested in wide-angle at the moment. I'll take it under advisement, but I'm really not that interested unless there is really nothing else.



Marsu42 said:


> I suggest while the 50L sounds great on paper, do some research or try it before buying. It has focus shift if you don't shoot wide open and isn't as sharp as you might imagine wide open on crop. Plus the depth of field is ridiculously thin, so you really have to like the "only the tip of the nose in focus" portrait style.


Do you have any more information on the focus shift? I'm in China, so I'm without Google. Do you have any links I can look at? Trying it is sadly not an option, as there's nowhere I can rent one from in my city.

Keep it coming!
Thanks!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 8, 2015)

zhaoqingMal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing my first L lens to go with my original 7D. First, let me make clear that I'm not interested in EF-S lenses. An upgrade to FF in the future is very possible, and where I'm located now, selling lenses is not an option. I'm also looking at a prime, although a zoom is a possibility, depending on price.
> 
> ...


For verstility+IQ in portraiture, nothing beats the 70-200/2.8. Canon (II) is the best but Tamron is a very serious close oponent.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 8, 2015)

In regards to 70-200, I'll reiterate what I said earlier; if you're going full-frame soon, it's great. On a crop camera, however you'll find it rather too long indoors for much other than upper-body shots imho. (Unless you're in large rooms) I've got the canon 2.8 ii version and find it rather too long on crop, and prefer the 50 1.8 indoors. If you'll be staying on crop, the 50L sounds unbeatable.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 8, 2015)

This is the time when I wished Canon made a 50mm f/1.4 that rivalled the 85mm f/1.8.

The 50 f/1.2L is one of my favourite lenses. It does have the quirk of the focus shift, which has magically improved over the years through manufacturing, though it is still there. If you pay attention to it, and learn how to shoot with the 50L, you're going to love it.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 8, 2015)

zhaoqingMal said:


> As mentioned, I simply do not have the budget for the Canon 70-200 and the 24-70 2.8's. As for the EF-S lenses, where I'm based at the moment, there is no possibility of selling it, so it's not a consideration. I don't know how long I'll be here, so I don't want to put money into something that I might not get use out of. In addition, I have the 17-55 on my EOS M, and I'm not that thrilled with the zoom range, as I'm really not interested in wide-angle at the moment. I'll take it under advisement, but I'm really not that interested unless there is really nothing else.
> 
> 
> Marsu42 said:
> ...


See this example of shift focus on Canon 50L.

http://www.martinbaileyphotography.com/2009/08/12/canon-ef-50mm-f1-2-l-lens-dynamic-back-focus/


----------



## Ruined (Mar 8, 2015)

Worth mentioning that focus shift is really only an issue at ranges close to MFD and only between f/1.4-f/2.8. If you are far from MFD or using the lens at f/1.2 or f/4+ you won't experience the issue.

If you learn how to use the lens, it is basically a non-issue, and the second best portrait lens Canon offers right behind the 85L II. You do have to learn the lens though, it is more challenging to use at first than most lenses. But once you learn it, you can create stunning images that many other lenses can't touch. I have most of the commonly recommended super sharp lenses - 16-35mm f/4, 24-70 f/2.8L II, 70-200 f/2.8L II IS - none of them are as good for portraits as the 50mm f/1.2L.

The 70-200 others recommend is a great general purpose lens that you can also use for portraits, but you will not get the dreamy portraiture look most portrait photographers go for (especially indoors) - you need the 50L or 85L II for that.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ruined said:


> Worth mentioning that focus shift is really only an issue at ranges close to MFD and only between f/1.4-f/2.8. If you are far from MFD or using the lens at f/1.2 or f/4+ you won't experience the issue.
> .... - you need the 50L or 85L II for that.


I had the 50L and focus shift really disappointed me. And these 'L' glasses would be too expensive for anyone starting to built his photo gear.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Mar 9, 2015)

The 50mm 1.2L will suit you on your current 7D and on full frame later on. As a second choice, if you can stretch your finances, the 24-70mm II would be very practical on both cameras as well.


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions and advice.

Did I read that article about the 50L right, in that the focus shift only occurs with objects quite close to the lens? I guess it's not much of an issue at normal portrait distances, is that correct?

Also, one other question. Does the Sigma 50 1.4 work well with the 7D autofocus system? I keep reading about problems with the Sigma AF in general, but I don't remember anything specifically about the 7D. Also, surely there must be loads of photographers that don't have any AF issues at all. Are the people posting about it in a minority, or is it quite a widespread problem?

Thanks again.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 14, 2015)

zhaoqingMal said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and advice.
> 
> Did I read that article about the 50L right, in that the focus shift only occurs with objects quite close to the lens? I guess it's not much of an issue at normal portrait distances, is that correct?



This is correct. Using the lens close up is still nice though for when you want that dreamy soft focus look perhaps with an object, but if you shoot at f/1.4-f/2.8 close up you will have the focus shift issue. Still, I'd rather have the *option* of using the lens close up either wide open or take into account the shift, rather than have the MFD increased which would be an easy way of Canon to prevent users from running into the issue.

At portrait distance, the shift is not significant. Again, the lens has more of a skill curve than a 24-70, but the results are much more interesting for portraiture.



> Also, one other question. Does the Sigma 50 1.4 work well with the 7D autofocus system? I keep reading about problems with the Sigma AF in general, but I don't remember anything specifically about the 7D. Also, surely there must be loads of photographers that don't have any AF issues at all. Are the people posting about it in a minority, or is it quite a widespread problem?



I would stay away from the Sigma 50A, I have heard many many many accounts of severe autofocus issues both on this board and other boards, depending on the body and AF points used. The amount of autofocus issues with the 50A reported dwarfs any issue the 50L focus shift may cause.


----------



## benique (Mar 15, 2015)

Since you mentioned high iso I assume that you don't use flashes.

When you shoot portraits you should have a good light setup. The benefits you get from good lights far outweighs the benefits you get from a better lens. 

What kind of portraits do you shoot?


----------



## DRR (Mar 16, 2015)

In my ever so humble opinion, I would upgrade to full frame and continue to use the 28-135 and then re-evaluate your lens needs.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Mar 16, 2015)

The 50L is oh so wonderful... after you really begin to master it.

Similar to the 85L, the 50L can be a little tricky to really get down, but it is a wonderful little beauty. Also, when you do upgrade to a ff, the 50L is still a great focal length to have in your arsenal.

I would agree with other suggestions for a zoom (24-70, 70-200, etc), but for low light, I only use primes. The image quality, speed, and overall appearance of the final image are so much greater when using primes with very low light.

My recommendation would be to use canonpricewatch and find the best deal you possibly can for the 50L.

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------

